# Projektdaten (Klassen, LOCs etc) in Eclipse abrufen



## dusti (20. Okt 2007)

Gibt es eine Funtkion oder ein Tool, das mir Daten über das Projekt darstellt bzw sammelt? Mit Daten meine ich z.B. wieviele Klassen, welcher Art, wieviele LOCs (Lines of code) Wie lange am Projekt gearbeitet etc. Mir gehts dadrum, dass ich atm an einer Jahresarbeit in der Schule arbeite und ein Programm dafür entwickel. Jetzt will ich in der Jahresarbeit z.B. sagen können, wieviele Zeilen Code ich geschrieben habe.
Kennt jemand sowas?

MfG dusti


----------



## Gast (20. Okt 2007)

Die habe ich vor kurzem auch gesucht.
Gefunden habe ich 2 :

http://metrics.sourceforge.net

oder einen sehr einfachen:

org.odc.linecounter.app

weiß leider nicht mehr den Link, aber bei eclipse Plugin-Seite musste es auch sein


----------



## dusti (20. Okt 2007)

Danke, sowas wie das metric-PlugIn hab ich gesucht. Kennt jemand jetzt noch ein PlugIn, das die gearbeitete Zeit misst?


----------

